# Travel bag?



## BoulderTraveler (Dec 10, 2009)

We like to travel with our Series 2 when are staying at a location for several weeks. How about a travel bag we can place in the car rather than using the old shipping box?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

I use a computer backpack to carry around my S2DT.

http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.aspx?sku=TXL617


----------

